# Cigar with Steak



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Had a nice steak dinner the other night. It was well-seared t-bone...dark red inside, rich in flavor. I had a bolivar RC before and during the main course, and it was awesome. It brought out such good flavors in the meat.

Of course, we could go on and on what's a good cigar AFTER meal, but...

What other cigar goes well with a steak dinner BEFORE/DURING the steak meal?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow this is interesting. I find that smoking and eating at the same time always diminishes my tastebuds ability to pick up the cigar's flavors. It may have to do that my latin cuisine always has a lot of seasoning, but I always save a really good cigar for after dinner. It's just the way that I seem to get the most out of that cigar. Just my personal experience, and like another member here says, your mileage may vary.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yikes
don't think I'd enjoy smoking while I was eating
after works tho


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't walk and chew gum at the same time  

I dont think I could eat and smoke a cigar, I'd probably drop the ash in my mashed potatoes.

I am very impressed! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

At cigar dinners they smoke a different cigar for each course. I couldnt do that. I could smoke a Petite Corona before dinner with some drinks. I dont think I would like to smoke during or with dinner.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have tried some snacking while smoking... so far

Macadamia nuts went pretty well

Some expensive smoked Golda was nice to.

I have liked it so far because it alloys the flavor... More or less three flavors for the price of two. I am very sure there are many mixtures that would not work. I'm not "into" snacking while eating but the times I was too hungry to not eat while enjoying a smoke out back have turned out OK so far


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think I would enjoy smoking during dinner either, but when you said steak and 'gars the first thing that popped into my head was Bolivar. I don't really know what else would go good with a steak while eating it, you definately hit the nail right on the head!


----------

